# s.s. master nicholas



## brinew (Sep 14, 2010)

II am trying to get information about this ship Lloyds off No145715 I paid off in Cardiff and it was supposed to be getting scrapped any informatin would be appreciated Brian Newton R588476


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

*s.s.master nicholas*

Morning Brinew,
Elaine Llewellyn O.N.145715
2177g 1340n
280.1ftx40.7ftx18.8ft
T.3Cy 21,34&56-39 230Nhp by the shipbuilder
11/1922 Completed byJ.Lewis&Sons,Aberdeen.#88 for Llewellyn Shipping Co Ltd.(W.B.Thomas&Co Ltd),Cardiff
03/1926 Sold to South Georgia co Ltd,(Chr Salvensen),Leith.Re Orkla
05/1942 Sold to Shamrock Shipping Co Ltd,Larne
02/1946 Renamed Moyle
01/1953 Sold to Heron steamship Co Ltd,(A.G.Tsavliris,mgr),London.
Re Master Nicholas
02/1954 Transferred to Trafalgar Steamship Co Ltd,(s/m),London
12/1954 Sold to Nicolas T Papadatos,Greece. Re Sousauna Papadatos
1959 Sold to Vassilis Defteros&Eleni A Panagakou.Re Lenanista
1962 Sold to Mrs E.J.Saridis,Lebanon. Re Nick
1963 Sold to E.Validakis,Lebanon.Re John V
02/1967 Arrived at La Spezia for demolition
20/03/67 Work Commenced


----------



## Ken Glasdir (Jan 1, 2009)

brinew said:


> II am trying to get information about this ship Lloyds off No145715 I paid off in Cardiff and it was supposed to be getting scrapped any informatin would be appreciated Brian Newton R588476


Could put you in touch with an ex-master mariner whose uncle was skipper of a Master Niklaus in the fifties. I have a photo somewhere. Very old ship.


----------

